# 2009 Outback 25Rs



## SoCalMike (Aug 1, 2010)

This Outback will be sold trip ready! Buy it today and leave tomorrow!

Our Huntington Beach,CA family has used this 25RS to take our annual trip to Tahoe (1,100 miles) each year. It has been garaged and babied the entire time we have owned it. Great lightweight floor plan has a rear slideout king bed and large bunks in the front. Thermostat controlled heat and AC, TV with indoor and outdoor mounts, awning, microwave, stove, oven, shower/bath, large refrigerator, indoor and outdoor speakers. Excellent condition - garage stored the entire time.

*Extras:*
Removable Front Hitch Bike Rack (3 Bikes)
Hitch & Anti-Sway Bars
All the Hoses Needed - Fresh Water & Sewer
Leveling Blocks & Wheel Chocks
Tire Covers & Trailer Cover

NADA average is $16,985, we are asking $17,000 for the Trailer & all the extras

Please contact Mike at 714-269-3431
Huntington Beach, CA 92647

Thank you


----------

